# FAS - Fairstar Resources



## alankew (30 October 2006)

Anyone get hold of any of these 25c issue price currently at 53c?  Any other issues coming up like this?


----------



## emily (30 October 2006)

a question out of the blue for knowelege.... is there a way to work out what the company will be opening at compared to the issue price...? eg.... effect of amount raised...etc...etc


----------



## peachey2000 (7 December 2006)

Hmmm, trading at 1.47 today!


Can anyone tell me why though? Any thoughts for the future on this one?

Not that I'm complaining   

Well, actually I am... bought a relatively small amount considering their purchase price, that old chestnut!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2006)

This 25c IPO is nudging $2   

And why exactly???????????

Anyone on IPO Ride Well F'ing Done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feeding_the_fire (16 February 2007)

Pretty quiet on this thread! 

Anyone else thinking of getting on board to pick up the free loyalty oppies? Record date set to be announced soon, could be a good opportunity considering a 20cent strike price, and a current SP around $1.40.

Considering carefully myself...


----------



## feeding_the_fire (27 February 2007)

Details of loyalty options just released... for every 2 shares you hold, you can subscribe to 1 option for 0.5 cents. 

Strike price is 25cents, currently trading around $1.30... pretty good value if you get in quick! 

http://www.fairstarresources.com/announcements.asp


----------



## master_luke (9 May 2007)

watch these tomorrow with new GWR & FAS merger speculation....

Why?

they have already been accused of planning a merger back in December
*GWR yesterday announced they have moved to the 136 Main St Osborne Park, FAS has just announced they are doing the same thing today (4.20pm)*
they both mine in close proximity to each other
they share a director
they share a Senior geologist

I'm holding some of each, rubbing my hands in anticipation of opening tomorrow


----------



## Drubula (28 July 2007)

Bought a stack of shares on Friday. Looking for positive news weeks coming. I like what i read about this stock.


----------



## imaginator (12 October 2007)

Whats happening to this stock?

I just thought its at a fair price now. Anymore news or rumours regarding this one?


----------



## Drubula (22 December 2007)

I finally sold out of this stock over the past three months at a considerable loss as it was time to move on. I think the takeover of GWR may well still happen but it maybe a long and lengthy process.


----------



## kenny (28 May 2008)

Hopefully for holders, the "Speculator Effect" will come into play here. FAS has been hurt by the Opes Prime debacle like many small caps.

http://money.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?sectionid=2338&subsectionid=79751&id=569752

If nothing else, the article will bring the stock to the attention of a wider audience.

Cheers,

Kenny

Disc. We do not hold FAS.


----------



## greenaus (25 June 2008)

Just one really good announcement in coming weeks regarding major success with their current drilling operations should point the SP in the right direction so I can get out of this unscathed.

Based on my reading of the various reports there is a good likelihood of positive results.  Fingers and eyes crossed.


----------



## mattyhammer (29 July 2008)

FAS has announced today that they have discovered quite a large potential Fe load with up to 60% of Fe unprocessed. I'm not too educated about the meanings of this and how it can potentially effect the SP. Any tips or ideas on where this may have the SP heading? It has peaked today at 18c but currently sits down at 16c. Is this a hold and wait or get out whilst only slightly ahead???


----------



## shnan (3 October 2008)

Have been told by very reliable source that FAS is going to enter a takeover or merger of some sort in the next couple of weeks anyone know what other companys are involved? SP went up 18.5% today so must be getting close.


----------



## Eltorro (9 October 2009)

*FAS*

Purchased 100K @ .17 over a year ago, now worth $.037. Is it worth keeping or just cut  losses?


----------



## zanderman (3 February 2011)

Any thoughts on FAS in 2011?

looks like its about to turn around.


----------



## Anmar (30 May 2011)

FAS is on the go, seems like they are true to their word about shipping product early next year.


----------



## Simo9 (22 February 2012)

Any insights into why FAS has been heading up? I sold out at a small gain but just curious.


----------



## didgi69 (11 May 2012)

Simo9 said:


> Any insights into why FAS has been heading up? I sold out at a small gain but just curious.




WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THIS STOCK DAMN IT


----------



## Anmar (5 June 2013)

didgi69 said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THIS STOCK DAMN IT




June 5th

Fairstar Resources announced that it has secured irrevocable commitment for 80% ($260m) funding for its Steeple Hill iron project. The funding deal between the company and Alliance Super Holdings is non-dilutive and will transition the project to production via a 50:50 profit sharing JV. As part of the business plan and budget, all of the company's debt will be retired and the company will become debt free. Negotiations are well advanced with a range of parties for the remaining 20% funding and off-take of the project's ore


----------



## Anmar (8 August 2013)

8th August 2013

FairStar Resources Limited (ASX:FAS) is pleased to announce that it has entered into an offtake agreement with LuYang Group International Limited. The agreement provides for FAS to deliver 10 million tonnes of ore over 10 years at a rate of 1 million tonnes per annum. 
The contract was executed in Qingdao, China, on the 6th of August 2013, with LuYang Group International Limited which is part of the LuYang Group.


----------



## Anmar (9 August 2013)

9th August.

The market in pre-open with FAS starting at $0.022!


----------



## Anmar (17 August 2013)

16th Aug:

FAS  closed on Friday at $0.030, a 57% increase for the week!


----------



## Anmar (19 August 2013)

19th Aug:

FAS brushes aside speeding tickets and rides to $0.047 at close.


----------



## piggybank (20 August 2013)

Anmar said:


> 19th Aug:
> 
> FAS brushes aside speeding tickets and rides to $0.047 at close.




Well the chart doesn't look so good, after todays action Anmar - hopefully your not in the stock presently


----------



## Anmar (3 March 2014)

3rd March 2014

Major Chinese State Owned Infrastructure Company Backs FairStar with US$176 million Vendor Financing

• CSR Ziyang Co. Ltd to provide Vendor Financing on competitive commercial terms for rolling stock and associated                     rail infrastructure 

• Strategic decision to segment project funding 

• FairStar remains in full control of Steeple Hill Iron Project with no JV

• Discussions on-going with range of parties for balance of funding


----------



## Toesin (20 March 2014)

Anmar said:


> 3rd March 2014
> 
> Major Chinese State Owned Infrastructure Company Backs FairStar with US$176 million Vendor Financing
> 
> ...




I don't know whether this is a deal without problems Anmar! 
According to an article in The West Australian business section on Wednesday 12th March  Alliance Super are looking at legal avenues to sue them for damages and breach of contract. The aricle states Alliance claims FAS couldn't hold up their end of the bargain to deposit it's share of the funding requirement. It also states FAS only has $892,000 cash but loans of $7.5 million.
Its worthwhile reading their annual reports and auditors disclaimers. I have been watching their progress for a while but it seems to be a constant downward trend.

Disc: I don't have any FAS shares


----------



## System (8 March 2017)

On March 6th, 2017, Fairstar Resources Limited (FAS) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.


----------

